# How important are back belts?



## jibstar (Sep 18, 2008)

I noticed that a lot of people in my gym who are using the heavy weights use these....are they essential? As a beginner, at what point should I consider using them?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I know many people who lift very heavy with no belt, pretty sure ive read Nytol say he never uses one.

I Dont lift without one TBH, only use one when im doing Squats, Deads, or certain back exercises, ive had a few minor problems with my back so just dont want to take any chances, i use a schiek belt


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

only if you have to IMO - if you can get away without one then you should... at least until you're lifting really heavy weights..


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

you mean a lifting belt around your waist?

there usually used for heavy squats. presses and calf raises...there used to support the lower back while lifting heavy weights...and stablize the upper body by increasing pressure in the abdominal cavity...i personly use them for heavy squats etc..but have heard stories of ppl wearing them all the time at the gym and as a result caused the effect of binding the lower back muscles and preventing them from developing there full strength....wear 1 only when u feel u really need to, not as a kind bodybuilding fashion accessory


----------



## jibstar (Sep 18, 2008)

andyboro said:


> only if you have to IMO - if you can get away without one then you should... at least until you're lifting really heavy weights..


What would you class as heavy?? I personally have just done 120kg leg presses and when I finished I felt a funny sensation in my spine, nothing painfull though. But I'm still concerned because like genesis said, I don't wanna take any chances with my back.


----------

